# woodchuck/marmot taxidermy



## buddy M (Oct 28, 2009)

I am just getting into taxidermy and for the most part I am completly teaching myself. I'm doing pretty good but I am having the hardest time figuring this simple peice of information out. when skinning a woodchuck do i turn the ears like ever other mammal. A large pile of hides will be leaving here monday for the tannery and thats the last specimen and the last part of it I have left. Could someone help me? I would GREATLY appreiciate it!

Thanks, Buddy.


----------

